
Travis Kalanick severs ties with Uber, leaves board and sells all his shares - LordAtlas
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/24/travis-kalanick-to-depart-uber-board-of-directors.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion, currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21872216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21872216)

